# Work ethic vs guilt



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 13, 2008)

I've noticed something lately since I've been trying to fight off this mega mutant cold/fever for going on two weeks. 

I feel guilty every time I miss work. 

Is this good work ethic, or is this some sort of tired sickness related guilt trip I'm putting myself on?

It'd be one thing if I were making up the all night hacking cough, mucus overload, and barely being able to speak, but really... if you're really sick, should you feel bad about missing [what for me has been so far last week] two days of work?

Does anyone else feel this way about work?
Perhaps your parents programed you this way?

I know my mother tended to lay a guilt trip on me when I stayed home from school sick in high school. She probably thought I was always faking it... which I usually was. Maybe I worry my boss believes I'm faking it?

Thoughts and feelings on work/school/class absences and how you felt about it?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 13, 2008)

I have noticed that my students are _more_ likely to attend class when they're sick! I don't know if they're trying to impress me with their dedication (if so, it isn't working), or they just figure, "What the heck, I already feel rotten, so I might as well go to class." In either case, all they accomplish is to spread their germs around. So don't feel guilty for missing work: feel like Florence Nightingale for saving your co-workers from the crud!:bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 13, 2008)

I feel horribly guilty when I don't work. We're short staffed as it is, and when even just one person is missing it means that everyone else is stressed and overworked that much more. OTOH, since I work with mama's and babies it doesn't seem smart to expose them to a bug. So if I'm feverish, schnoggy or have GI symptoms I stay home; otherwise, I go to work but tell my charge nurse that I'm under the weather so if by some miracle we have good staffing and a low census, I'll get to go home.

I think it was definitely something my parents instilled in me. What amazes me is how little guilt some of my co-workers have for missing work. They'll stay home because they have a hangover. :doh: Un-be-freakin'-leavable.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to feel guilty for staying out and rarely did so, but, since my awesome boss retired and I now have a new supervisor who I caught doing some underhanded and illegal things, I relish any opportunity I have to inconvenience him or show others how foolish he is. That all sounds perfectly passive-aggressive, and I agree it is, but I reported him previously to a then-retiring board member and executive director who could have had him replaced a month into his employment when I uncovered these things, yet chose to do nothing and act as though nothing was awry to make his transition into a life of riley seamless, so I now take it upon myself to be a manipulative bitch with my new supervisor at work. It is a role I have adopted with much charm and subtlety. It includes things like taking random days off because he is the only other person in my department who burdens will fall upon. I usually choose a day I know will be especially busy for him to make my disappearances. I would feel bad and stop if I knew him to be a better person for the trouble or to have anyone or anything's interests set above his own. 

My current situation is not the norm, though. 

In normal situations, I would stay out if sick because I would not want to make others sick, regardless of how much I imagined my absenteeism may affect their productivity. I would do as much as possible from home for an hour or two, and then rest to recover more quickly. I have faith that the people at my work do just fine without me for a day or two lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 13, 2008)

I stay at home when I'm sick, especially when it is with something contagious. It annoys me to no end that some of my coworkers don't.


----------



## olwen (Oct 13, 2008)

MsGreen, you must really like your job. 

I don't feel guilty when I'm sick, unless I have a deadline. I've even tried to go to work a few weeks ago when I had a bad head cold and they told me to go home since they don't want to get sick too.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 14, 2008)

In the 5.5 years Ive been at my job, I called out once (I was puking everywhere) and I was sent home once (period cramps from HELL!!!).

My work is tiny with only 6 other employees that would be able to cover me and 3 of them would already be on that day. So its tough, and I felt incredibly awful calling in.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2008)

Some things to consider.

1. Do you work in close quarters to others- I currently do and if I were feeling under the weather - and pretty much as others have said... would not want others to get sick. 

2. Does the employer allow you to accumulate unused 'sick leave' ? some places say use it or lose it.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I work with childcare. So when I'm sick, its spreading to everyone I'm in the gymnasium with. But we too are understaffed as well, so I feel a slightly more pronounced pang of guilt. Kids are germ spreading booger factories!


----------

